
Why I work remotely (hint: it has nothing to do with productivity) - rmason
https://m.signalvnoise.com/why-i-work-remotely-hint-it-has-nothing-to-do-with-productivity-34ace30f74fc
======
loomer
I've read that most DuckDuckGo employees work remotely. Not to increase
productivity, but because DuckDuckGo recruits members of the community and
they tend to be from all around the world.

The people they recruit often can't move to near their offices right away or
at all, so they simply work remotely.

